# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Militia West Presents...We Silent

## philipped

Militia West Clothing Presents...We Silent















Shop here: www.militiawest.com/shop

----------


## ClydeCoulter

What does "We Silent" mean?

_The video won't play for me_

----------


## wizardwatson

> What does "We Silent" mean?
> 
> _The video won't play for me_


Well, based on the theme of the video, I think it's about not being a snitch.  "*We silent* under pressure to snitch."  

I loved the song.  (SNITCH by PUSHA T)

It reminded me of this song, not sure why: (100 black coffins by Rick Ross)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDVIefj_IOc

----------

